# Rates per mile too low.



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Not worth my time and especially miles I put on my car. I will be ubering couple more month , maybe 3 but I will be setting everything for my exit starting very soon.

I must say, the flexibility of schedule is awesome and single most important feature of Uber.

One thing that kills me- customers who are convinced we are making a killing while paying $5-$10 for a ride . They ask stuff like "You make good money?" Or "You must be making VERY good money , right?" When I say -no, I don't , it's like they don't care. They wanna hear that we do make good money , everything else is not true. And soon they will also start ubering and make very good money too according to them.This is the way it will be, no matter if the reality. Hehe.
I also like to hear how their son or nephew who just got drivers license will be ubering . Or they will use their car that is too loud or has some technical problem , but that's ok. They will soon be making killing on it.

BTW, my cash tips sometimes same as a price customer pays for a trip... Yesterday somebody paid $8 for a trip and gave me $6 tip. And same day a lady paid $5 for a trip and gave me $5 tip too, but on Lyft app.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

how much you make per mile


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's good to read that more and more drivers are getting cash tips. Especially on the low fare rides. They can really make a difference.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

After car costs, the driver is only profiting around 20 to 30% of the fare. A 10 to 15% tip would increase driver compensation 30 to 75%.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Since your mileage rates are at $1.30/mile, your numbers may actually be a tad high compared to other areas where the rates are lower.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Have no shame. Servers are always expecting a tip. Always ask for your tip or you will not get it.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

In my market its $1.25 per mile and $0.20 per minute.
By the way, Uber charges $0.15 per minute in Moscow, Russia.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, they need to offer tip option in Uber app just like Lyft. I prefer Lyft for that reason even so I do work on both apps . Low pay and no tips- that is sounds like McJob to me.
No wonder all Subway and Walmart receipts in my area have Uber advertisement on the back. Not for customers but to become a driver! It says "earn up to $17 an hour " with Uber on it.


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Remember to read "up to" as "yeah, right". A lot of butt-hurt new drivers are out there screaming "they promised me $XX"......

...wrong...


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Uber Sucks just end the agony Quit


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

I am moving from SF where uber advertises $45/h but in reality it's 20-32, but after moving to LA I made $16/h before gas, etc.... This is not good.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> I am moving from SF where uber advertises $45/h but in reality it's 20-32, but after moving to LA I made $16/h before gas, etc.... This is not good.


I wouldnt be moving anywhere for fluber...go find you a real job or business...get out of uber the company lies, treats drivers like shit, huge liability risks find something else to do....DO NOT base any of your future on this company!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Come to Chicago for $0.90 per mile, $0.20 per minute and $2.70 minimum.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Come to Chicago for $0.90 per mile, $0.20 per minute and $2.70 minimum.


 wow, I thought the lowest was 1.15/mile......guess I thought wrong


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Wait till the rate decrease 1/6/15 you'll quit .thats why Uber has big job recruitment


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Replace drivers that r quitting can't keep up


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie murphy said:


> Replace drivers that r quitting can't keep up


The FLAW in Ubers business model is Uber wants the customer to wait no more then 2-3 mins for the ride to start. To do this Uber needs a lot of drivers just sitting around waiting for the customers.... In the mean time no money coming in and this is the FLAW.......

The only way Uber can survive the long term is to charge the right price for this service. Being pick up in 2-3 mins is a premium service and needs to be priced as such.......


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank god somebody gets it . We r soldiers in the War against Taxi industry


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Jackie murphy said:


> Wait till the rate decrease 1/6/15 you'll quit .thats why Uber has big job recruitment


What rate decrease??


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Yes, they need to offer tip option in Uber app just like Lyft. I prefer Lyft for that reason even so I do work on both apps . Low pay and no tips- that is sounds like McJob to me.
> No wonder all Subway and Walmart receipts in my area have Uber advertisement on the back. Not for customers but to become a driver! It says "earn up to $17 an hour " with Uber on it.


I think the next ad I see for an Uber passenger (not a driver) will be my first!


----------



## UBERBOSTONGUY (Jan 5, 2015)

IT SADDENS ME GREATLY TO SEE SO MANY SUFFERING!!....I LUCKILY HAVE MY OWN BUSINESS IN SPRING SUMMER AND FALL SO CHOSE THIS OVER BAR TENDING ALL WINTER...FOR FLEXIBILITY...LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!...BUT I MIGHT SACRIFICE SOME OF THAT FOR SET HOURS AT GUARANTEED RATES ETC??....THE DAYS JUST A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO OF $35 AND $45 HR GUARANTEES ARE LONG GONE!!...I DRIVE AN SUV SO DONT GET THE HYBRID MILEAGE BUT STILL GET PAID AS JUST AN UBERX??...AND HONESTLY I CONSTANTLY HEAR RIDERS TELL ME THAT THE "CLEANER CAR...MORE INTERESTING DRIVERS/CONVERSATIONS/LAUGHS...EXTRAS WE OFFER....NO WAITING 30 MINS TO AN HOUR WITH CAB DISPATCH...ETC ETC...NO RUDENESS...DEMANDING CASH...EXPECTING TIP...ETC ETC...IS WHY THEY LOVE UBER!!!???....SO WHY DOES UBER THINK THEY HAVE TO LOWER RATES TO KEEP CUSTOMERS???...WHEN EVERYTHING WE DO IS SUPERIOR AT ALREADY 1/3 THE RATE!!!....MY LAST STRAW AFTER GOING FROM $1000 A WEEK TO $500 TO $600 WAS NEW YEARS EVE!!...(THEY TRULY SCREWED THE POOCH ON THIS "BIGGEST NIGHT EVER"??!!??...THEY HAMMERED EVERYONE WITH NON STOP EMAILS/TEXTS TO GET OUT THE DRIVERS...FLOODED THE CITY...DESTROYED THE PROMISED SURGE IN MINUTES...AND THE PROMISED $100 FARES??...I MADE $250 FOR 15 HOURS WORK...AND PUT $70 BACK IN MY TANK!!...(SOMEONE AT 1 AM PINGED ME BETWEEN SURGES AND CAUGHT A 1.5 SURGE=BRIEF DROP FROM PREVAILING...2.7 TO 4.0 AND TOOK ME 40 MILES OUT OF TOWN!?!...AND I NEVER WAS ABLE TO "GET BACK IN"???...TOO MANY DRIVERS AND TAXIS..DOH!!..MAYBE THAT SOUNDS LIKE BIG BUCKS TO SOME BUT I START MY LABORERS OUT AT $10 AN HOUR AND SKILLED GUYS AT $20 AND NO 3000 TO 4000 MILES A MONTH IN WEAR AND TEAR....TIRES...BRAKES....ET AL!!!....OK I HAVE SAID MY PEACE FOR NOW...THE INSANITY WILL HAVE TO STOP AT SOME POINT IF DRIVERS ORGANIZE SOMEHOW??..(I WOULD EVEN HELP ON A VOLUNTEER BASIS TO GET SOMETHING ROLLING!!)... OR BACK TO BARTENDING AND RIDING OUT ANOTHER WINTER FOR THIS SORRY ASS SLOB!!....GOD BLESS EVERYONE OUT THERE DRIVING AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR IN 2015 FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES!!...)


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

UBERBOSTONGUY said:


> IT SADDENS ME GREATLY TO SEE SO MANY SUFFERING!!....I LUCKILY HAVE MY OWN BUSINESS IN SPRING SUMMER AND FALL SO CHOSE THIS OVER BAR TENDING ALL WINTER...FOR FLEXIBILITY...LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!...BUT I MIGHT SACRIFICE SOME OF THAT FOR SET HOURS AT GUARANTEED RATES ETC??....THE DAYS JUST A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO OF $35 AND $45 HR GUARANTEES ARE LONG GONE!!...I DRIVE AN SUV SO DONT GET THE HYBRID MILEAGE BUT STILL GET PAID AS JUST AN UBERX??...AND HONESTLY I CONSTANTLY HEAR RIDERS TELL ME THAT THE "CLEANER CAR...MORE INTERESTING DRIVERS/CONVERSATIONS/LAUGHS...EXTRAS WE OFFER....NO WAITING 30 MINS TO AN HOUR WITH CAB DISPATCH...ETC ETC...NO RUDENESS...DEMANDING CASH...EXPECTING TIP...ETC ETC...IS WHY THEY LOVE UBER!!!???....SO WHY DOES UBER THINK THEY HAVE TO LOWER RATES TO KEEP CUSTOMERS???...WHEN EVERYTHING WE DO IS SUPERIOR AT ALREADY 1/3 THE RATE!!!....MY LAST STRAW AFTER GOING FROM $1000 A WEEK TO $500 TO $600 WAS NEW YEARS EVE!!...(THEY TRULY SCREWED THE POOCH ON THIS "BIGGEST NIGHT EVER"??!!??...THEY HAMMERED EVERYONE WITH NON STOP EMAILS/TEXTS TO GET OUT THE DRIVERS...FLOODED THE CITY...DESTROYED THE PROMISED SURGE IN MINUTES...AND THE PROMISED $100 FARES??...I MADE $250 FOR 15 HOURS WORK...AND PUT $70 BACK IN MY TANK!!...(SOMEONE AT 1 AM PINGED ME BETWEEN SURGES AND CAUGHT A 1.5 SURGE=BRIEF DROP FROM PREVAILING...2.7 TO 4.0 AND TOOK ME 40 MILES OUT OF TOWN!?!...AND I NEVER WAS ABLE TO "GET BACK IN"???...TOO MANY DRIVERS AND TAXIS..DOH!!..MAYBE THAT SOUNDS LIKE BIG BUCKS TO SOME BUT I START MY LABORERS OUT AT $10 AN HOUR AND SKILLED GUYS AT $20 AND NO 3000 TO 4000 MILES A MONTH IN WEAR AND TEAR....TIRES...BRAKES....ET AL!!!....OK I HAVE SAID MY PEACE FOR NOW...THE INSANITY WILL HAVE TO STOP AT SOME POINT IF DRIVERS ORGANIZE SOMEHOW??..(I WOULD EVEN HELP ON A VOLUNTEER BASIS TO GET SOMETHING ROLLING!!)... OR BACK TO BARTENDING AND RIDING OUT ANOTHER WINTER FOR THIS SORRY ASS SLOB!!....GOD BLESS EVERYONE OUT THERE DRIVING AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR IN 2015 FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES!!...)


My VA disability rate went up this month so I'm fine with it


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> My VA disability rate went up this month so I'm fine with it


See, prices go up, wages go up, things go up, however Uber.. goes down lol. So stupid.


----------

